# Ran across a Ecoboost fan Thursday night



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

At the Luling Bucces. He was pulling about a 28-29 foot toy box. He was pulling in to top off but as we both found out at the same time the fueling area is down for renovations. Said he left channel view with a full tank and had the low fuel level light on for the last 15 miles or so. I asked was he loaded down heavy he said he didn't think he was but then had second thoughts. It was him and his brother and a black lab. He had a Honda 4 wheeler in the toy box garage portion I saw as he was icing down. His brother walked up and said hey If you are asking about the trucks abilities cause you want one keep looking this thing can't pull a greasy string out a cats arse! I just laughed and said that's nuts, y'all guys have a good hunt and good luck with the truck. He said thanks I wish I still had my Titan. Oh we'll we live and learn.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

That's a HUGE trailer and a lot of weight for a half ton.....much less a 6 cylinder! The drag alone will kill mpgs. Guess my 1 ton diesel is chitty bc I get 11 mpgs while pulling a heavy load with horrible drag :-/


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

My lie-o-meter was saying 12.9 running 80-85 at the time and I wasn't pulling chit. F350 3 ice chests beer,water, clothes and boots and a case of shotgun shells and one ou 12 ga. His brother was really the one *****ing, he was more regretful I guess. Ehh It happens everyday.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Not sure the true motive behind your post EC, but clearly the guy and his brother were hauling a pretty heavy load and as mentioned, heavy on drag too.

Anyone who has to have a "second thought" about weight and drag of a 28-29 foot toy hauler loaded with a _just_ 4 wheeler and who knows what other additional weight is lacking in the brain department. Furthermore, the 6 cylinder EcoBoost will have to keep those turbos spooled and the at times, the RPM up to really keep the power on and that translates plain and simple to poor MPG's.

And who knows what gear ratio this guy had and if he kept it out of 6th. On a load like that with the northerly headwind, that would seem to be a pretty easy thing to do but then again, some people just hook it up and go...

Oh wait, that's me.

I know what and where I tow so I bought a diesel... :biggrin:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Um......I just pulled a 30 ft cattle trailer back from Kemah last week. I was in a hurry to get back. 96 mph the whole way back after i got out of katy and still got over 11 mpg. Wasn't a heavy load by any means but the drag is a killer. 2012 350 4x4


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I just thought I'd post this up to maybe help with some info on a particular size rig, someone else might have similar to it. Who has been studying and doing his research going back and forth to make a good decision so not to "waste" their hard earned dollar on a propaganda driven vehicle. I didn't ask him what was he thinking he was gonna get when he bought it, did he do research yadda yadda. The look on his face and tone of his voice told the whole story. I hate seeing the same thing happen like what happened to my dad when he bought his EB and clearly this guy bought it lock stock n barrel.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> Um......I just pulled a 30 ft cattle trailer back from Kemah last week. I was in a hurry to get back. 96 mph the whole way back after i got out of katy and still got over 11 mpg. Wasn't a heavy load by any means but the drag is a killer. 2012 350 4x4


Mine is a 2012 fx4 dually, 6.7 clearly the 24" alcoas killed my mileage but its ok I know whatever I hook onto to pull I don't have to worry about the stability or do I have enough.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Your dually has 3.73 gearing. I would blame mileage on gearing more than rims. Buddy had a dually and traded it for single wheel 350 because mileage was so poor!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> Your dually has 3.73 gearing. I would blame mileage on gearing more than rims. Buddy had a dually and traded it for single wheel 350 because mileage was so poor!


Agreed... Unless hauling heavy loads all the time, the 3.55's seem to be the ideal setup for the best of both worlds. There are times I wish I had the 3.31's - typically on the highway when I start running over 80 MPH. Figure when I bump up the tire size to 35's, I'll be around 3.45 give or take..

Then I'll need to add the programmer, exhaust, EGR delete, etc... :rotfl:

Pinche warranty!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> Your dually has 3.73 gearing. I would blame mileage on gearing more than rims. Buddy had a dually and traded it for single wheel 350 because mileage was so poor!


The factory tires were a little over 31" and my current tires are just under 37" and the wheels, tires and adapters added a crapload of weight. I think it's about to get straight pipe, def delete and tuned. I hate that it lays over at 95 when it's still pulling.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

My truck is going in within the next few days to get checked out and the first oil change. It has ~6k miles and I'm already tired of the exhaust cleaning and adding def. What do you plan on goin with as far as tuner etc.....


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

My buddy was talking bout something new H&S is putting out, block plates and a basic straight pipe. Everything based around returning to stock very easy for dealer work. I'm not wanting to set records or "roll coal" across the intersection. Just get back what the rolling stock killed. Oh I wouldn't mind a little smoke to blow on the bike riding folks who love to ride on narrow major thoroughfares during rush hour!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

When I do mine it will be an H&S Mini Maxx, Sinister EGR Delete with EGT probe and an MBRP 4 inch replacement pipe with the small muffler in place of the DPF Cat. Don't want loud...


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Agreed... Unless hauling heavy loads all the time, the 3.55's seem to be the ideal setup for the best of both worlds. There are times I wish I had the 3.31's - typically on the highway when I start running over 80 MPH. Figure when I bump up the tire size to 35's, I'll be around 3.45 give or take..
> 
> Then I'll need to add the programmer, exhaust, EGR delete, etc... :rotfl:
> 
> Pinche warranty!


Ha, what I would give for a factory 2 speed rear end!

Doesn't even have to be shift on the fly like the old school one's. Put it in park pick either 4:10 low or 3:55 high and away you go, of course I'm sure they could probably make auto shift work now days. 
You can still use tow haul to adjust the transmission shift timing but it let you choose the gear depending on your load.

Wonder if any of the big 3 are hiring, I've got a ton of great ideas!


----------



## rossn2 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm own one of the "Propganda" trucks and love it! It's a 2011 4x4, 3.73 gears, Ecoboost. Attached pic is of truck and trailer with 4 guys, carhauler trailer, 3 Harleys, and a Chopper, all gear, including multiple icechests with food and drinks for Labor Day weekend last September. Second photo was before picking up last bike for trip. Trip was from Central Texas to Tail of the Dragon (NC/TN Line). Averaged 11-13mpg at 70mph and no issues whatsoever. Why would I buy a diesel (another $5k on price tag), pay 30-40cents more per gallon every fill up, more quarts of oil for oil change, if not towing everyday of the week?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

rossn2 said:


> I'm own one of the "Propganda" trucks and love it! It's a 2011 4x4, 3.73 gears, Ecoboost. Attached pic is of truck and trailer with 4 guys, carhauler trailer, 3 Harleys, and a Chopper, all gear, including multiple icechests with food and drinks for Labor Day weekend last September. Second photo was before picking up last bike for trip. Trip was from Central Texas to Tail of the Dragon (NC/TN Line). Averaged 11-13mpg at 70mph and no issues whatsoever. Why would I buy a diesel (another $5k on price tag), pay 30-40cents more per gallon every fill up, more quarts of oil for oil change, if not towing everyday of the week?


You mean you trailered to " The Tail " instead of riding ? That is sacreligous for a true Harley rider ! LOL  j/k That area of the country has some beautiful roads.I road up there last year and spent a week on the road enjoying the sights.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

rossn2 said:


> I'm own one of the "Propganda" trucks and love it! It's a 2011 4x4, 3.73 gears, Ecoboost. Attached pic is of truck and trailer with 4 guys, carhauler trailer, 3 Harleys, and a Chopper, all gear, including multiple icechests with food and drinks for Labor Day weekend last September. Second photo was before picking up last bike for trip. Trip was from Central Texas to Tail of the Dragon (NC/TN Line). Averaged 11-13mpg at 70mph and no issues whatsoever. Why would I buy a diesel (another $5k on price tag), pay 30-40cents more per gallon every fill up, more quarts of oil for oil change, if not towing everyday of the week?


Nice! I saw that pic on another post. I'm glad it's working for ya like you want it to. That first pic looks like its loaded so heavy it's affecting the camber of the front wheels. Maybe when you get all 4 guys in the front it brings it back down. Pretty truck I like the color.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

El Carnicero said:


> Nice! I saw that pic on another post. I'm glad it's working for ya like you want it to. That first pic looks like its loaded so heavy it's affecting the camber of the front wheels. *Maybe when you get all 4 guys in the front it brings it back down*. Pretty truck I like the color.


were you riding shotgun? :biggrin:


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> were you riding shotgun? :biggrin:


No.


----------



## rossn2 (Oct 18, 2010)

Capt Reeh,
We left Thursday afternoon, drove all night arrived Fri 11am..then left Monday and headed back. Didn't have time to ride bikes there.
It's a good thing I had trailer at the Tail because a guy who rode down from Ft Campbell on crotch rocket, wore his rear tire down to tread and no place was open on Labor day weekend. So, I trailered his bike back to Ft Campbell for him..

Did make up for it though as Wife and I just completed ride to Sturgis this year on the bike!

And, yes front end was up a little bit due to weight in rear...


----------



## rossn2 (Oct 18, 2010)

sorry, I meant wore his tire down to the metal core inside..


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i were to tow something that big/heavy id get smaller gears. or install smaller tires for the tow or bring extra fuel just in case. i bet mildlt loaded or empty the titan wouldnt come anywhere near the fuel economy of an eb. 

any mods out there for the eco? i wonder how much power you can add before something breaks.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd like to see a shortbed reg cab Ecoboost tricked out! I bet that would be fun!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Sct is doing some stupid stuff with the ecoboost


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

You know that's why they aren't offering it in a reg cab sb! It be the next lightning!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I measured the tires on mine this evening they are 35 3/4" I was mistaken at a little less than 37" that should have brought the ratio of the 3.73 down pretty good.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

dropped tricked out reg sb 4x4 would be one bad street truck.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> Sct is doing some stupid stuff with the ecoboost


No lie, saw some of it yesterday online. Wonder how well they will hold up running up to near 7k RPM. Either way, fast...


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> No lie, saw some of it yesterday online. Wonder how well they will hold up running up to near 7k RPM. Either way, fast...


Probly a lot longer than running 4500rpm pulling 8k#'s!


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not impressed with the EC. Wifey wanted a new truck and ford pushed me to that really hard. 

I stuck with the 5.0. I see better MPG's in that vs. the EC - 18-19 driving like a sane person.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Not sure the true motive behind your post EC, but clearly the guy and his brother were hauling a pretty heavy load and as mentioned, heavy on drag too.
> 
> Anyone who has to have a "second thought" about weight and drag of a 28-29 foot toy hauler loaded with a _just_ 4 wheeler and who knows what other additional weight is lacking in the brain department. Furthermore, the 6 cylinder EcoBoost will have to keep those turbos spooled and the at times, the RPM up to really keep the power on and that translates plain and simple to poor MPG's.
> 
> ...


I think a Ecoboost truck insulted his mother.


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*ecoboost*

I have a 2012 ecoboost and its everything Ford says it is and more.It does what i bought it for and does it well.the gas mileage is awesome and will run circles around the same truck with a V8 in it.I tow a 16 foot trailer with my polaris ranger and all my hunting stuff to Rocksprings and it will go up the steep hills with absolutely no problem but its a half ton not a super duty so it has its limitations just like the V8 model would have.I love the mileage and power and it isnt expensive to maintain like a diesel is.If I was going to do a lot of real heavy towing I would go with the diesel but most people only tow once in a while.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok.....lets do it with ecoboost vs. 5.0 - may do it faster.....but the 5.0 will prevail in the long run......there is NO replacement for displacement!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

One thing is true. The Eco Boost in the New Ford Police Interceptor is fast mofo. We also have in out fleet the new Chevy Caprice with the Corvette LT1 engine and it can't keep up with the Eco Boost. Ford knocked it out of the park with this one. I wouldn't buy one for towing but for someone who just needed a good truck that does everything good. Can't go wrong with it. Now to the 6.7 owners.

I have a 2012 6.7 and buddy of mine has a 2011 6.7. Doespecially anyone know what ford did to the same motor to get the extra HP and TQ in the 2012. also mine is louder than his 2011. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Wish my wifes new explorer had the ecoboost. For hauling mulch on the weekend and an occasional bay boat, jetski or 4wheeler its fine in a truck. All other ecoboost got their place. Hope they last yall forever.


----------

